# Disappointing form



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

I started with Theraband Silver then progressed to ¾" Theraband Gold. After a while I made a set of tapered Theraband gold 25mm to 20mm. I noticed the stiffer draw and greater impact shot had on target.

The problem was I could not seem to control it. I couldn't consistently hit a double-tall beer can. I went back down to ¾" straight cut Theraband Silver. With such a light draw I could see and feel how horribly sloppy my form was. I was shocked. I spent the better part of an hour firing half a pound of marbles, slowly, deliberately and with great focus to my form.

After going through the bag twice I was able to easily hit a soda can again 2-3 times in a row again, juice jug caps and score solid hits on a piece of free-hanging stamped-metal chain at 20 feet. I went back to the tapered Theraband Gold and found myself much closer on target than before. I'm going to be using that Thera-silver for the next week or two exclusively to do some much-needed work on my form that's for sure.

How hard are you on yourselves when it comes to form and do you have any specific methods you use to train yourself to have good shooting form?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are right to step down to a much ligher draw. That allows you to focus on form.

It is sort of like learning to drive. In the early stages, you need to have a sort of check list you run through in your head. After a while, it will become automatic for the most part. But for myself, I find I always need to calm down and focus on the fundamentals from time to time, especially during a long shooting session.

I also find that when I first pick up a slingshot, I am likely to not follow those fundamentals ... so if I just start off shooting right off the bat, I tend to stick in bad form. Now I try to remember each time I begin shooting to consciously go over my list before firing the first round. After that, I tend to stay in the groove a lot better.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

when i cant hit a thing, i just put it down and pick it up an hour later or the next day. its the easiest way for me to break away from repeating bad form and risk practicing only bad habits over and over .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Once my shooting goes to pot, the more thinking I do and the harder I try, the worse I shoot. Usually a change of slingshot or a different way of drawing (I have two ways I use) will put me back on target. But if it doesn't, I just walk away.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice.
Identify specific "problems" first. What do you think you're doing wrong? Stance? Anchor? Release? What do you consider to be "sloppy" about your form?


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

M_J said:


> Practice, practice, practice.
> Identify specific "problems" first. What do you think you're doing wrong? Stance? Anchor? Release? What do you consider to be "sloppy" about your form?


It's just overall being lazy, not focusing.

Yoda said it best....(watch on youtube, bleh)


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

As a martial artist, I'm a stickler for form. However its not so much that I'm hard on myself, it's more about the motivation to improve. Most times if I completely miss, I know that's something was missing or off kilter.... Then it motivates me to practice for consistency in form and method.







As they say, it's all about the journey, not the destination. "









-Restita


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I tend to follow one of DH's methods ... I just walk away.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just walk away and try again tomorrow when I work nights I only get about three hours sleep if that, although I feel ok if I try and shoot I am nowhere near to standard and have a job hitting a can from from 33ft tiredness although you may not feel it hits your concentration hard. To concentrate when your feeling refreshed is easy to do, but when your tired you will just get frustrated and this could effect you for several days getting worse the harder you try. Whenever I try to achieve something like the match strike. I only try three or four times in one day then leave it until tomorrow or another day so doubt cannot creep in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good point Hawk! I also work a job that depletes me of sleep and affects my concentration.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the weirdest schedule. I work 80 hrs (nights) in 7 days. Then I am off for 7 days. I still try to shoot a round on my work mornings when I get off. Not enough to get frustrated; just enough to show me the weaknesses in my concentration. Generally I hit a 2" bull @ 10 yrds about 70% or better. On those work mornings it's more like 50%.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah so i'm not the only one that has a horrible fall from the top of my shooting form. 3 days ago I had a really good day. Hit after hit. I stopped for a couple days and then tried again. Crap shoot.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

One suggestion, get rid of the marbles and go to 3/8" or 7/16 steel. I think you will find a big difference in your release. IMHO
Philly


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

philly said:


> One suggestion, get rid of the marbles and go to 3/8" or 7/16 steel. I think you will find a big difference in your release. IMHO
> Philly


I'll second that. I find marbles large and cumbersome now after shooting 3/8" for so long. You can get away with a much smaller pouch too, cutting down on weight and increasing speed.


----------



## Vekta (Sep 5, 2011)

The problem with these marbles is not all of them are 1/2". Some of them are very noticeably smaller. When I grab a marble that's not up to spec it throws me waaaay off.

1/2" steel was fantastic when I had some, far more consistent weight and size. My pouch...well that was the subject of another thread.


----------

